# Would you call Batman or Cat woman a furry? (-._^.)



## OtisTheDog (May 19, 2013)

I was just having a little day dream, and I thought, could I call Batman and Cat woman furries?

On one hand, they might not necessarily be fursonas, and more disguises, but they both have properties of both?

What do you think?

(I'm also sure this has never ever came up in the community before... :V)

________________________________________

Just so people stop thinking that I think they are,




I don't think they are.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 19, 2013)

No. They're just wearing a costume whilst they fight crime.


----------



## Kazooie (May 19, 2013)

no they are not anthropomorphic animals


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 19, 2013)

Ha... that's a pretty amusing thought, isn't it?  I wonder what peoples' reactions would be if you started saying that Batman is just a crime-fighting fursuiter.


----------



## OtisTheDog (May 19, 2013)

but cat woman does all the jumpy stuff and acts like a cat, dressed as a cat??  Would that not be at all anthro related??


----------



## Kalmor (May 19, 2013)

This is like asking "is spiderman is an anthro spider 'suiter?" No....


----------



## Zenia (May 19, 2013)

I'd say that Catwoman is a therian though. At least, the depictions of her that I have seen. XD


----------



## OtisTheDog (May 19, 2013)

Raptros said:


> This is like asking "is spiderman is an anthro spider 'suiter?" No....


Well they're all fictional, but hey, I see what you mean, since batman isn't actually a bat  but cat woman has superpowers that make her like a cat? So even if she is more towards human, isn't it just like being on the other end of the spectrum of furry? and yeah, wouldn't it at least make them crime fighting fursuiters?? xD


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 19, 2013)

OtisTheDog said:


> Well they're all fictional, but hey, I see what you mean, since batman isn't actually a bat  but cat woman has superpowers that make her like a cat?



She only has superpowers in that travesty of a film _Catwoman_ (you know, the one with Halle Berry in it).


----------



## OtisTheDog (May 19, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> She only has superpowers in that travesty of a film _Catwoman_ (you know, the one with Halle Berry in it).


Ahh, never was a fan of catwoman :/ But fair enough, neither of them are anthro, fair enoguh, but in a way, I suppose they're fursuiters, right? I mean, batman does have bat ears and a cape like bats wings etc?


----------



## Duality Jack (May 19, 2013)

OtisTheDog said:


> but cat woman does all the jumpy stuff and acts like a cat, dressed as a cat??  Would that not be at all anthro related??


 She is not anatomically a feline."Animal themed" does not equate "furry" or "anthro".


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 19, 2013)

Batman uses bats as a symbol because it was a bat crashing through his window that inspired him to use fear as a weapon of sorts. He doesn't do it because he has a fursona named Darrell.

Catwoman uses cats as a symbol because she wanted to steal some of Batman's thunder because she likes the attention and infamy. I'm pretty sure she doesn't browse Furaffinity. 

Of course I'm basing this on _Year One_ which is pretty much the definite Batman origin story so other runs may differ but either way, Batman is not a furfag. 



OtisTheDog said:


> Well they're all fictional, but hey, I see what you mean, since batman isn't actually a bat  but *cat woman has superpowers that make her like a cat? *So even if she is more towards human, isn't it just like being on the other end of the spectrum of furry? and yeah, wouldn't it at least make them crime fighting fursuiters?? xD


Get out of my house.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 19, 2013)

No I wouldn't. I understand some furries might take an interest in batman or catwoman, but I wouldn't consider the original characters to be furry at all really.


----------



## OtisTheDog (May 19, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> No I wouldn't. I understand some furries might take an interest in batman or catwoman, but I wouldn't consider the original characters to be furry at all really.


yeah, i'm pretty much with every one on that, but would that make them fursuiters in a way??


----------



## Duality Jack (May 19, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Catwoman *uses cats as a symbol because she wanted to steal some of Batman's thunder because she likes the attention and infamy.* I'm pretty sure she doesn't browse Furaffinity.


Actually that sounds allot like furries. Or DA users.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 19, 2013)

OtisTheDog said:


> yeah, i'm pretty much with every one on that, but would that make them fursuiters in a way??



No?


----------



## Duality Jack (May 19, 2013)

OtisTheDog said:


> yeah, i'm pretty much with every one on that, but would that make them fursuiters in a way??


 By saying that even playboy bunnies are furries. Say that in front of one I bet she would punch you in the dick.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 19, 2013)

Catwoman? No.

Batman wants to get with furries though.  3:09 is my proof.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 19, 2013)

OtisTheDog said:


> yeah, i'm pretty much with every one on that, but would that make them fursuiters in a way??



Okay, Bat fursuit. 




Batman. 





They are not anything alike.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 19, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Catwoman? No.
> 
> Batman wants to get with furries though.  3:09 is my proof.


The top comment is hilarious.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 19, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> The top comment is hilarious.


Surprised it wasn't Aleu who said it.


----------



## Rilvor (May 19, 2013)

How long is it going to take these goddamn furries to realize that subculture affiliations are always entirely self placed by the individual?


----------



## Aleu (May 19, 2013)

OtisTheDog said:


> (I'm also sure this has never ever came up in the community before... :>)


Actually it has. Not seriously but jokingly.

The answer is still no. Thats like saying people who are mascots at football games are furries.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 19, 2013)

Aleu said:


> The answer is still no. Thats like saying people who are mascots at football games are furries.



Or like saying scientists are sci-fi fans.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 19, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Or like saying scientists are sci-fi fans.



Although the overlap may be considerable in that instance. x3


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 19, 2013)

Uhh, no.
It's not a walking, talking animal. Neither is spiderman.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 19, 2013)

Admittedly, a bat man like this http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7994283/ would be a much better deterent to criminals.


----------



## Azure (May 19, 2013)

id call one a vengefully driven psychopath, and the other a well dressed thief. im fairly sure neither is into murring, purring, yiffing, cuddling, or any other furry activity


----------



## Toshabi (May 19, 2013)

How do people function from day to day when they think of stupid shit like this on a daily basis?


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 19, 2013)

I say the only people in that universe that resembles the tiniest sliver of furfaggotry are the Terrible Trio.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 19, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> How do people function from day to day when they think of stupid shit like this on a daily basis?


I'm certain you're not always super, duper smart and I doubt you never play with thoughts on silly matters.
One could ask, How can you function when you think of stupid shit to say for stupid people all the time on a daily basis.
Just a thought


----------



## OtisTheDog (May 19, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> How do people function from day to day when they think of stupid shit like this on a daily basis?


Ahh, Discord, the usual cynical comments eh? xD

I don't mind posting the first thing that pops into my head, even if I haven't quite thought past the initial "Would batman fit in at anthrocon", because it gives people something to comment on xD I say it's worth looking like a dim wit to give people something to do on here haha

So you wanna split a room at AC with me and Bruce Wayne?? Tony Stark is still a maybe though :/

Lighten up haha its the internet!


----------



## Duality Jack (May 19, 2013)

If there is to ever be a furry superhero it will be "The FoxSlut", a bisexual furry who Yiffs fear into the souls of all criminals while constantly making social gaffs and making mundane things fetishistic. 

Basically autistic rapist with more fur.


----------



## Willow (May 19, 2013)

OtisTheDog said:


> Ahh, Discord, the usual cynical comments eh? xD
> 
> I don't mind posting the first thing that pops into my head, even if I haven't quite thought past the initial "Would batman fit in at anthrocon", because it gives people something to comment on xD I say it's worth looking like a dim wit to give people something to do on here haha
> 
> ...


I'm experiencing secondhand embarrassment right now


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 19, 2013)

OtisTheDog said:


> Ahh, Discord, the usual cynical comments eh? xD
> 
> I don't mind posting the first thing that pops into my head, even if I  haven't quite thought past the initial "Would batman fit in at  anthrocon", because it gives people something to comment on xD I say  it's worth looking like a dim wit to give people something to do on here  haha
> 
> ...





Please don't breed.


----------



## Tigercougar (May 19, 2013)

This thread went down EXACTLY the way I predicted.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 19, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Please don't breed.



Having read this comment, I need to state that I have never read a more coherent reason to promote eugenics. 

Seriously...


----------



## Toshabi (May 19, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I'm certain you're not always super, duper smart and I doubt you never play with thoughts on silly matters.
> One could ask, How can you function when you think of stupid shit to say for stupid people all the time on a daily basis.
> Just a thought



So do you think batman and cat woman are furries?


----------



## OtisTheDog (May 19, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Please don't breed.



I'll try sir xD



Tigercougar said:


> This thread went down EXACTLY the way I predicted.



I'm just trying to strike up some bad conversation haha I've come to expect most of my threads to unfold they way they do haha


----------



## Mikhal18 (May 19, 2013)

So, what would you call guys like "Thing", The X-Men people, "Hulk"... :V


----------



## OtisTheDog (May 19, 2013)

Mikhal18 said:


> So, what would you call guys like "Thing", The X-Men people, "Hulk"... :V


1.Big rock motherfucker
2.Mutants with lazers
3.Big green motherfucker

you have a point haha, besides, like I said earlier in this thread, I never said they were furries, and I'm sure they aren't lol


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 19, 2013)

OtisTheDog said:


> 3.Big green motherfucker



I would have gone with "big green bastard", myself. The alliteration makes it sound catchy.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (May 19, 2013)

I would not call them furries at all... I don't even classify MLP as furry... When it blew it that just pissed me off >.<


----------



## Mikhal18 (May 19, 2013)

Well.
Furry = has fur.
Ponies have fur, so Ponies are furry :V

MLP are furry. I mean... if horse fursonas are, why can't Ponies be? I do agree MLP fans can be quite strange, but well... there's strange people in every fandom (you know... like those kids that bury themselves to pretend they can control the sand, like some Naruto Character? And then they die...).

As for the Marvel / DC guys... Nah, they're just weird people who put up costumes.


----------



## Calemeyr (May 19, 2013)

This really is a sad fandom, isn't it? We don't make enough quality fiction it seems (smut doesn't count). So then random furries run around grabbing at whatever they can find that seems remotely anthropomorphic and claiming it's furry. Batman isn't furry. Neither are Hawk Girl, Spiderman, Star Fox, or American Werewolf in London. I'm pretty sure that most companies aren't actively catering to the fandom, because they don't know about it or don't want to be associated with it. That's a good thing, maybe, as we're free to make our own stuff. But where _is_ the stuff?

We really haven't produced anything big as a fandom for quite some time, have we? Sure, art here can be amazing. But there isn't anything character or story-wise that has a lot of "oomph" to it without being blatant erotica. I appreciate the lack of corporate reliance you see with other fandoms (such as anime and it's obsession with fanart and fanfiction), but really, all we have to show off great fiction is the "Digitigrade Bear" Awards. Someday, I want to hear a furry novel winning a Hugo award or something. that would be amazing. Sure, maybe the public will try to consume watered-down furry media, but at least we'll have fandom-produced characters and not have to keep watching really shitty kids movies because in scene 24, minor talking wolf character makes pop-culture reference.

Come to think of it, the second Nite Owl was really in to owls (And he is overweight and has erectile dysfunction haha :V). I think he's a borderline furry, or at least how furries were in the 80's.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 19, 2013)

Mikhal18 said:


> Well.
> Furry = has fur.
> Ponies have fur, so Ponies are furry :V
> 
> MLP are furry. I mean... if horse fursonas are, why can't Ponies be? I do agree MLP fans can be quite strange, but well... there's strange people in every fandom (you know... like those kids that bury themselves to pretend they can control the sand, like some Naruto Character? And then they die...).



I wouldn't say it's furry. Now if they were up and walking and talking on two legs then that would be furry. They're just talking animals.


----------



## Aleu (May 19, 2013)

TrinityWolfess said:


> I would not call them furries at all... I don't even classify MLP as furry... When it blew it that just pissed me off >.<


Wat? Anthropomorphic animals.

That is the definition.




PastryOfApathy said:


> I wouldn't say it's furry. Now if they were up and walking and talking on two legs then that would be furry. They're just talking animals.


Just because it doesn't stand on two legs doesn't mean it's not furry. They still have human characteristics.


----------



## Kalmor (May 19, 2013)

Also remember guys, anthropomorphic doesn't just include physicality, but also mentality (which includes feral characters that are of human intelligence or higher). EDIT: Now this is turning into a debate about whether MLP characters are furry characters....


----------



## Hewge (May 19, 2013)

They're just people in animal-themed costumes. Last time I checked, furries don't do tha--

Never mind.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 19, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Just because it doesn't stand on two legs doesn't mean it's not furry. They still have human characteristics.



Depends on who you're talking to. The word "anthropomorphic" is so all-encompassing that virtually anything not-human could be considered furry.


----------



## Aleu (May 19, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Depends on who you're talking to. The word "anthropomorphic" is so all-encompassing that virtually anything not-human could be considered furry.


See Raptros' response.


----------



## OtisTheDog (May 19, 2013)

Hewge said:


> They're just people in animal-themed costumes. Last time I checked, furries don't do tha--
> 
> Never mind.


Which was what sparked my original thought 

But now I'm with the masses on this one that they are closer to fursuiters than anything else, I mean, I'm pretty sure they are, Batman is pretty much dressed in a partial what with the bat ears and cape etc?? xD


----------



## Aleu (May 19, 2013)

OtisTheDog said:


> Which was what sparked my original thought
> 
> But now I'm with the masses on this one that they are closer to fursuiters than anything else, I mean, I'm pretty sure they are, Batman is pretty much dressed in a partial what with the bat ears and cape etc?? xD


-headdesks-
Fursuiters are furries that dress up as their 'sona's. If you fursuit, you're a furry.
Batman does not dress up in a bat suit because of lols. He does it because he's afraid of bats and links bats to fear and thus wants criminals to fear as he does

Holy fuck you are retarded.


----------



## OtisTheDog (May 19, 2013)

Anthro = Animals/creatures other than human that poses human like qualities surely?


----------



## Judge Spear (May 19, 2013)

No, but BEASTBOY would sure as shit be one.


----------



## Toshabi (May 19, 2013)

Raptros said:


> EDIT: Now this is turning into a debate about whether MLP characters are furry characters....



Welcome to the collective intelligence known as the Den.


----------



## OtisTheDog (May 19, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Depends on who you're talking to. The word "anthropomorphic" is so all-encompassing that virtually anything not-human could be considered furry.


not really, I wouldn't say a grey squirrel in my garden is anthro, it doesn't have any human characteristics. Like being able to talk, socialize use tools etc?


----------



## Aleu (May 19, 2013)

OtisTheDog said:


> not really, I wouldn't say a grey squirrel in my garden is anthro, it doesn't have any human characteristics. Like being able to talk, socialize use tools etc?


. . .talking, socializing, and using tools are not human characteristics.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 19, 2013)

Man, why'd I read this thread...
That was worse than YouTube comments.


----------



## OtisTheDog (May 19, 2013)

Aleu said:


> . . .talking, socializing, and using tools are not human characteristics.


Thinking, learning, talking and wearing funny little hats then? Fuck I don't know haha


----------



## OtisTheDog (May 19, 2013)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/972229_466118216804750_1239209105_n.jpg Just thought I'd throw this into the mix for lolz


----------



## Kalmor (May 19, 2013)

The wikifur definition of "furry":



> The word furry (adj, f'eree), has several meanings, dependent on the context in which it is used. Predominantly, it means "consisting of or resembling fur".[1] It also pertains to an interest in anthropomorphic animals and/or mythological or imaginary creatures which possess human or superhuman capabilities.


http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Furry

Make of that what you will.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 19, 2013)

OtisTheDog said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/972229_466118216804750_1239209105_n.jpg Just thought I'd throw this into the mix for lolz



That wasn't even relevant though..or really funny. ;-;


----------



## OtisTheDog (May 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> That wasn't even relevant though..or really funny. ;-;


I know, I'm just bored of saying stupid shit on this thread,

and in fact this forum for the night!

'm sure I'll be back on tomorrow with an equally idiotic and pointless thread that's sure to get a lot of attention from people telling me I'm wrong in every way xD Nighty night chaps!


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 19, 2013)

You know what, I totally would.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 19, 2013)

OtisTheDog said:


> I know, I'm just bored of saying stupid shit on this thread,
> 
> and in fact this forum for the night!
> 
> 'm sure I'll be back on tomorrow with an equally idiotic and pointless thread that's sure to get a lot of attention from people telling me I'm wrong in every way xD Nighty night chaps!



Damn.
I actually felt bad because a few people too comfortable with the forum's climate decided to instantly be condescending little pricks for next to no reason. But if that's REALLY how you want to act, I can see why such behavior can be justified. 
Dude, cut it out.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 19, 2013)

OtisTheDog said:


> I know, I'm just bored of saying stupid shit on this thread,
> 
> and in fact this forum for the night!
> 
> 'm sure I'll be back on tomorrow with an equally idiotic and pointless thread that's sure to get a lot of attention from people telling me I'm wrong in every way xD Nighty night chaps!



"hurr durr i was just acting retarded becuz i was bord xDDDD"
Oh man, look at all this delicious damage control.


----------



## Aleu (May 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Damn.
> I actually felt bad because a few people too comfortable with the forum's climate decided to instantly be condescending little pricks for next to no reason. But if that's REALLY how you want to act, I can see why such behavior can be justified.
> Dude, cut it out.


props to him for being honest


----------



## OtisTheDog (May 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Damn.
> I actually felt bad because a few people too comfortable with the forum's climate decided to instantly be condescending little pricks for next to no reason. But if that's REALLY how you want to act, I can see why such behavior can be justified.
> Dude, cut it out.


Huh? okay  night! yeah, i gotta stop being such an annoying tit online haha

If you were at my house, i'd make you a cup of tea with a cookie :3


----------



## Toshabi (May 19, 2013)

I really hope he doesn't come back.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 19, 2013)

d.batty said:


> You know what, I totally would.



You're the real furry batman. :3

Also, nightcrawler is my fav furry superhero of all time. Just putting that out there folks.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 19, 2013)

I wouldn't call Batman or Catwoman furries. To my knowledge we've never seen either character profess a liking for anthropomorphic animals. They simply use animal motifs in their costumes, and effects.



			
				ButterflyGoddess said:
			
		

> Also, nightcrawler is my fav furry superhero of all time. Just putting that out there folks.


I'm just going to leave this here.


----------



## Kalmor (May 19, 2013)

What's with all the assholeish newbies recently? Anyway, I think we've come to a unanimous conclusion that superheroes like batman aren't furries in disguise right? Should've been obvious from the start.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 19, 2013)

Look to my avatar for my thoughts on this thread.


----------



## Sar (May 19, 2013)

OtisTheDog said:


> I was just having a little day dream, and I thought, could I call Batman and Cat woman furries?


Where did they get those Humansuits? They are remarkable quality!


----------



## Fallowfox (May 19, 2013)

...and we tell other people they take being furry too seriously?


----------



## Toshabi (May 19, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> ...and we tell other people they take being furry too seriously?



You're mistaking "ridiculing" with furry pride, O ye of little comprehension.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 19, 2013)

How _dare_ you mistakenly attribute furry qualities to a non furry franchise. This makes me very angry.


----------



## Toshabi (May 19, 2013)

O ye of dim comprehension, you bring a tear to my eyes, for the ignorance of thee knows no bounds.



Toshabi 8%:Â£


----------



## Aleu (May 19, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> How _dare_ you mistakenly attribute furry qualities to a non furry franchise. This makes me very angry.


Angry? No
Annoyed? Yes.


----------



## Willow (May 19, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> How _dare_ you mistakenly attribute furry qualities to a non furry franchise. This makes me very angry.


People who try to link every little thing to fandom are generally obnoxious.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 19, 2013)

Fuck this thread and fuck the person that actually felt the need to make it.

Holy shit. I don't know why I'm surprised, but I actually am.


----------



## Hinalle K. (May 19, 2013)

[yt]p5iwXjMeYBg[/yt]

And now you all feel stupid! 
That man is clearly a furfag. :v


----------



## Ozriel (May 19, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> [yt]p5iwXjMeYBg[/yt]
> 
> And now you all feel stupid!
> That man is clearly a furfag. :v



Batman gets all the pussy. :V


----------



## Aetius (May 19, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> [yt]p5iwXjMeYBg[/yt]
> 
> And now you all feel stupid!
> That man is clearly a furfag. :v



Would it be safe to say that Lex Luther is also a furfag?


----------



## Calemeyr (May 19, 2013)

Hey guys, what about Thundercats? Obviously furry.


----------



## Machine (May 19, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Hey guys, what about Thundercats? Obviously furry.


Snarf snarf, baby.


----------



## Dreaming (May 19, 2013)

Weird, I would've said that -maybe- Catwomen was a furry but not Batman


----------



## Vega (May 20, 2013)

What about Killer Croc?


----------



## pandemic (May 20, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> How _dare_ you mistakenly attribute furry qualities to a non furry franchise. This makes me very angry.



Yeah, well you won't get any +1's around here because FAF has declared that being furry is "just a hobby"


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 20, 2013)

Hobby? JUST A HOBBY?

Furry is my life bby


----------



## pandemic (May 20, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Hobby? JUST A HOBBY?
> 
> Furry is my life bby



Ok fine


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 20, 2013)

Vega said:


> What about Killer Croc?


 He didn't choose to be a talking crocodile.


----------



## Faustus (May 20, 2013)

Me, I'd say Catwoman is, because she clearly goes out of her way to empathise and act like her namesake. Batman is not; he had his reasons for choosing the bat as his moniker, but he does not especially seek to emulate nor gain any pleasure from pretending to be a bat. He uses his persona as a tool to get what he wants. Catwoman, on the other hand, lives the role.

Just my opinion.

-F


----------



## Zaraphayx (May 20, 2013)

The minute I saw this thread title yesterday I knew it was gonna be full of mad.

Right I was.


----------



## Aleu (May 20, 2013)

Faustus said:


> Me, I'd say Catwoman is, because she clearly goes out of her way to empathise and act like her namesake. Batman is not; he had his reasons for choosing the bat as his moniker, but he does not especially seek to emulate nor gain any pleasure from pretending to be a bat. He uses his persona as a tool to get what he wants. Catwoman, on the other hand, lives the role.
> 
> Just my opinion.
> 
> -F


Like a....cat ...burglar?....Because she is one?


----------



## Ji-Ji (May 20, 2013)

I know f*ck all about comics, but wasn't one of the villains in batman an anthro/mutant/thingybob-bat called Manbat? 
I wouldn't say furry but closest if everyone's firing random heroes and villains in this thread..


----------



## Aleu (May 20, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> I know f*ck all about comics, but wasn't one of the villains in batman an anthro/mutant/thingybob-bat called Manbat?
> I wouldn't say furry but closest if everyone's firing random heroes and villains in this thread..


Anthro but not furry.

Anthro = animal characters with human-like characteristics
furry = fans of animal characters with human-like characteristics


----------



## Machine (May 20, 2013)

Zaraphayx said:


> The minute I saw this thread title yesterday I knew it was gonna be full of mad.
> 
> Right I was.


It wouldn't be like the Den to _not_ have a thread full of crazy.



Ji-Ji said:


> I know f*ck all about comics, but wasn't one of the villains in batman an anthro/mutant/thingybob-bat called Manbat?
> I wouldn't say furry but closest if everyone's firing random heroes and villains in this thread..


Manbat was anthropomorphic. Like furries, but not furry in itself.

Manbat was aslo crazy. Much like furries.


----------



## --Kyba-- (May 22, 2013)

No.  They aren't furries.  When was the last time they ever mentioned furries, or showed anything furry related?


----------



## HaewooTheCat (May 24, 2013)

I like to think that Batman is a furry because its only logical to think that he has a half human half animal alter ego of the everyday version of himself. That makes him technically a furry...


----------

